# cant seem to get wpa_supplicant to work [Solved]

## NeptuneCrash

I cant seem to get this program to work for the life of me and its driving me insane! i have ipw2200 drivers installed heres my outputs:

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

network={

        ssid="freewap"

        proto=WPA

        pairwise=CCMP TKIP

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        group=CCMP TKIP WEP104 WEP40

        

        priority=2

psk=*******************key***************************

}

```

```
# wpa_supplicant -Dwext -ieth1 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

Associated with 00:11:95:0d:3e:0c

WPA: CCMP is used, but EAPOL-Key descriptor version (1) is not 2.

WPA: CCMP is used, but EAPOL-Key descriptor version (1) is not 2.

```

```
# wpa_supplicant -ieth1 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dwext -d

Initializing interface 'eth1' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext' ctrl

_interface 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ctrl_interface_group=0

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

Priority group 2

   id=0 ssid='freewap'

Initializing interface (2) 'eth1'

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=19 WE(source)=16 enc_capa=0x0

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0x0 enc 0x3

Own MAC address: 00:0e:35:be:21:00

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

Added interface eth1

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=20

Wireless event: new AP: 00:11:95:0d:3e:0c

State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATED

Associated to a new BSS: BSSID=00:11:95:0d:3e:0c

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

Network configuration found for the current AP

WPA: No WPA/RSN IE available from association info

WPA: Set cipher suites based on configuration

WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 30 pairwise 24 key_mgmt 2

WPA: clearing AP WPA IE

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: using GTK CCMP

WPA: using PTK CCMP

WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2

04 01 00 00 50 f2 04 01 00 00 50 f2 02

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

Associated with 00:11:95:0d:3e:0c

WPA: Association event - clear replay counter

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=1

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

EAPOL: startWhen --> 0

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING

EAPOL: txStart

WPA: drop TX EAPOL in non-IEEE 802.1X mode (type=1 len=0)

Scan timeout - try to get results

Received 445 bytes of scan results (2 BSSes)

Scan results: 2

Selecting BSS from priority group 2

0: 00:11:95:0d:3e:0c ssid='freewap' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   selected based on WPA IE

Already associated with the selected AP.

RX EAPOL from 00:11:95:0d:3e:0c

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

IEEE 802.1X RX: version=1 type=3 length=95

  EAPOL-Key type=254

WPA: CCMP is used, but EAPOL-Key descriptor version (1) is not 2.

RX EAPOL from 00:11:95:0d:3e:0c

IEEE 802.1X RX: version=1 type=3 length=95

  EAPOL-Key type=254

WPA: CCMP is used, but EAPOL-Key descriptor version (1) is not 2.

RX EAPOL from 00:11:95:0d:3e:0c

IEEE 802.1X RX: version=1 type=3 length=95

  EAPOL-Key type=254

WPA: CCMP is used, but EAPOL-Key descriptor version (1) is not 2.

RX EAPOL from 00:11:95:0d:3e:0c

IEEE 802.1X RX: version=1 type=3 length=95

  EAPOL-Key type=254

WPA: CCMP is used, but EAPOL-Key descriptor version (1) is not 2.

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=20

Wireless event: new AP: 00:00:00:00:00:00

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

Added BSSID 00:11:95:0d:3e:0c into blacklist

State: ASSOCIATED -> DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

```

Last edited by NeptuneCrash on Thu Jan 05, 2006 2:33 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nlindblad

If you haven't already, I suggest you read Configuration using wpa_supplicant from the Wiki.

----------

## NeptuneCrash

yes i have read the wiki thats a great website in fact i might have originally used it to set it up. thx for the suggestion

----------

## nlindblad

 *NeptuneCrash wrote:*   

> yes i have read the wiki thats a great website in fact i might have originally used it to set it up. thx for the suggestion

 

Are you still using the driver from portage or the one included in the kernel from 2.6.14 and above?

----------

## NeptuneCrash

portage ipw2200 1.0.8-r1

----------

## nlindblad

 *NeptuneCrash wrote:*   

> portage ipw2200 1.0.8-r1

 

I'm not sure what version of the driver that the kernel has included but it might be worth trying it out.

----------

## NeptuneCrash

if i recall their was a reason i didnt use kernel driver either it didnt work for some reason or was not supported but i will double check and post after i get a little sleep

----------

## NeptuneCrash

so i might be an idiot but i cant seem to find built in kernel drivers for it thats probably why i used the downloaded ones. im using 2.6.14

----------

## nlindblad

 *NeptuneCrash wrote:*   

> so i might be an idiot but i cant seem to find built in kernel drivers for it thats probably why i used the downloaded ones. im using 2.6.14

 

Linux Kernel v2.6.14-gentoo-r5 Configuration

For the independent IEEE 802.11 networking stack:

```

--- Networking support                                    

          Networking options  --->                         

  [ ]   Amateur Radio support  --->                         

  < >   IrDA (infrared) subsystem support  --->       

  < >   Bluetooth subsystem support  --->                   

  <*>   Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack          

  [  ]     Enable full debugging output (NEW)               

  <*>     IEEE 802.11 WEP encryption (802.1x)               

  <*>     IEEE 802.11i CCMP support                        

  <*>     IEEE 802.11i TKIP encryption 

```

```

Device Drivers --->

  Network Device Support --->

      Wireless LAN (non-hamradio) --->

[*] Wireless LAN drivers (non-hamradio) & Wireless Extensions 

 ---   Obsolete Wireless cards support (pre-802.11)                  

 < >   STRIP (Metricom starmode radio IP) (NEW)                   

 < >   Aironet Arlan 655 & IC2200 DS support (NEW)                 

 < >   AT&T/Lucent old WaveLAN & DEC RoamAbout DS ISA support (NEW)   

 ---   Wireless 802.11b ISA/PCI cards support                      

 <* >   Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Connection (NEW) 

 < > Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG and 2915ABG Network Connection (NEW)

 < > Cisco/Aironet 34X/35X/4500/4800 ISA and PCI cards (NEW)     

 < > Hermes chipset 802.11b support (Orinoco/Prism2/Symbol) (NEW) 

```

----------

## NeptuneCrash

kernel drivers dont work at all and i just get a bunch of error while compiling the kernel when i add the generic stuff

----------

## nlindblad

 *NeptuneCrash wrote:*   

> kernel drivers dont work at all and i just get a bunch of error while compiling the kernel when i add the generic stuff

 

 *Menuconfig wrote:*   

> 
> 
> CONFIG_IPW2100: 
> 
>    A driver for the Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 Network
> ...

 

----------

## NeptuneCrash

Ive noticed that you put 2100 in more then one place but its a 2200 card so ile look into the firmware for that driver unless you say otherwise or if someone else knows a easy fix and post tomarrow

----------

## NeptuneCrash

firmware was already up to date no changes made any other ideas? anyone?

----------

## NeptuneCrash

well i tinkered with it a bit and got it to work reading this post https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-410668-highlight-ipw2200+wpapsk.html thx for the help

----------

